# How does miscarriage affect milk supply?



## hypatia (Apr 29, 2002)

I know that pregnancy can decrease your milk supply. But what happens if you miscarry? Does your supply go back to normal? Or do you still have supply problems?


----------



## SagMom (Jan 15, 2002)

No supply problems here. Once the m/c was over, I seemed to have more milk than while pregnant.


----------



## ajsgirl (Mar 31, 2004)

Same here. My breasts got fuller while I was pregnant, but didn't release that extra bit of milk until after I miscarried. Now when I'm nursing ds he keeps wanting to switch sides over and over and over, where before he would nurse a little on each side and be done.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

mine had dried up in pregnancy but came back after the miscarriage.

tara


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

My full supply rapidly dried up when I was prego and seemed to come back with even more milk within a few days and I m/c'd at 7 weeks.


----------

